# Cluster Coding



## smiler51 (May 26, 2009)

Hi Guys,

i bought a US spec 550i and need to change the cluster to a km/h version. Currently the car doesn't have the extended black cluster.

Is it correct that the F01, F02, F07, F10 & F11 all use the same cluster and i can just buy either one?

The one i found was used us in a F07 535xi with HUD. Will i have problem fitting it into my F10 550i without HUD? IS the HUD compatible cluster any different then the non HUD version or is it just coding related?

Is it difficult to code the new cluster for this car. How would this be done?

Thanks for the help

Smiler51


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

If it's from a used car there is some programming ie. not coding involved. KOMBI needs to be updated with your VIN.

Check this thread for some info http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=666531

I'm positive that Shawn will soon chime in with more precise help for you


----------



## yreiser (Jun 1, 2012)

smiler51 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> i bought a US spec 550i and need to change the cluster to a km/h version. Currently the car doesn't have the extended black cluster.
> 
> ...


The redline may be different, although the RPM will be correct.
As for HUD, the HUD Kombis have an additional connector at the rear, but it will work even when no HUD is connected.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

miotoo said:


> If it's from a used car there is some programming ie. not coding involved. KOMBI needs to be updated with your VIN.
> 
> Check this thread for some info http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=666531
> 
> I'm positive that Shawn will soon chime in with more precise help for you


Nope. That thread covers it all. The biggest thing is I would avoid like the plague buying a used one with higher mileage than current car. If that can't be avoided, be damn sure to bench test the Kombi after wiping mileage and make sure the EEPROM is truly wiped.


----------



## smiler51 (May 26, 2009)

Thank you very much for the help!!!!
Just read the thread!

It doesn't seem easy but there is no way around doing it. I will order this used 6WA cluster then.


Smiler51


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

smiler51 said:


> Thank you very much for the help!!!!
> Just read the thread!
> 
> It doesn't seem easy but there is no way around doing it. I will order this used 6WA cluster then.
> ...


If it is new, it is quite simple. It is only when using a used Kombi that it becomes difficult.


----------

